

Smallsats Growing In Utility - taylorbuley
http://www.aviationweek.com/Article.aspx?id=%2Farticle-xml%2FAW_07_30_2012_p36-478885.xml

======
EvanAnderson
I sincerely hope that graceful "retirement" of these small satellites,
especially if they fail to deploy properly, is being taken into account in
their design. We've got enough orbital debris already. When the article quotes
a company spokesperson saying "Even if 20% of them failed, you'd still do your
mission..." I get antsy.

